# Rumors: Sigma is working on a new 12-24mm lens



## xps (Aug 4, 2015)

I read this rumor at http://photorumors.com:

Sigma is working on a new 12-24mm lens
http://photorumors.com/2015/08/03/sigma-is-working-on-a-new-12-24mm-lens/


----------

